# Wood Glue Safe for Human Consumption?



## Relax (Mar 23, 2009)

Well hello everyone! New to the forum here, I have a couple of things I want to make out of wood, and I have a decent level of knowledge and experience in woodworking. However, I look forward to receiving and hopefully giving help.

One of my questions right now though-

I want to use glue to laminate several different woods together, but I am worried that a small amount of this glue might be ingested when the final piece is finished- either through simple minimal contact, or small bits being chipped off.

My question is- are there any glues I should avoid at all costs, or perhaps a specialty glue that is safe to use- or is general woodglue virtually harmless when consumed in such small quantities.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Titebond III is safe to us. I know a bunch of people told me to use that on a cuttingboard I was making. On the bottle, it says its safe too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Relax,
Relax. (not bad,eh?) Welcome to the forum. Any of the yellow carpenters glues should be fine, titebond I, II, III. I like three just because it's waterproof. Don't worry about incidental contact, small bits chipping off. Before you know it, people will be worrying about glue like lead paint.:laughing: I say, provide food and people won't eat your bowls. Or like Marie Antointette said, 'Let em eat cake, as long as it's not chocolate, that's my favorite.' , or something like that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Titebond taste a bit bad, but it definitely will not hurt you.


----------



## Relax (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks a bunch guys. Exactly what I wanted to hear.

Firehawkmph- 

That is why I like to pick Relax as my forum name- When I log in it says "Thank you for logging in, Relax." Just a nice reminder everytime I get worked up and want to post in a thread. :yes:


----------

